# An Unforgettable Christmas Gift



## yankee2bbq (Dec 17, 2020)

I had to post this. I am so thankful for this forum and the members that I’ve meet thru the years. I have learned so much...from grilling, smoking, desserts, rubs....etc.  However, something  that the wife and I wanted to try and make was our own sausage. We saved recipes and did alittle research on ‘how to make sausage’. But never pulled the trigger on a meat grinder.  
I want to especially call out a member who did something that I will never forget. 

 smokin peachey
 : thank you for the electric meat grinder. It was delivered UPS to my front door today.














More than just a meat grinder!! Includes:vegetable slicer and sausage stuffer, 2 meat claws and a burger slider press!!
I  can’t wait to try it out!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 17, 2020)

Heck yeah man that's awesome. Can't wait to see what you do with it


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 17, 2020)

That's a fantastic gift.  Congrats.


----------



## WV_Crusader (Dec 17, 2020)

Way awesome!!! Congratulations!


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 17, 2020)

Thats awesome.  Peachey is a great guy for sure.


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 17, 2020)

Very nice. Congratulations you deserve it. Peachey is a very generous and caring person


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 17, 2020)

Wow that's great Justin. Waiting in anticipation for the first thing that rolls out of that beauty.

Point for sure
Chris

Your a better human being then Dan gives you credit for Peachey. Nice gift.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 17, 2020)

great gift, things like this is what makes this the best forum on the internet


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 17, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> I had to post this. I am so thankful for this forum and the members that I’ve meet thru the years. I have learned so much...from grilling, smoking, desserts, rubs....etc.  However, something  that the wife and I wanted to try and make was our own sausage. We saved recipes and did alittle research on ‘how to make sausage’. But never pulled the trigger on a meat grinder.
> I want to especially call out a member who did something that I will never forget.
> 
> smokin peachey
> ...



Wow, what a wonderful gift, and the gift that will keep on giving for years to come! Peachey never fails to surprise me with his ability to read folks and give so much of his time and efforts to worthy causes. Actually I'm not surprised at all, I see Peach as a fine human being deserving of every bit of respect I have, he's a darned fine man and a great asset to this forum! RAY


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 17, 2020)

Merry Christmas Yank! I look forward to seeing you put it to work.


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 17, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Wow, what a wonderful gift, and the gift that will keep on giving for years to come! Peachey never fails to surprise me with his ability to read folks and give so much of his time and efforts to worthy causes. Actually I'm not surprised at all, I see Peach as a fine human being deserving of every bit of respect I have, he's a darned fine man and a great asset to this forum! RAY


Thanks for the kind words Sawhorseray you are making me blush!


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Dec 17, 2020)

Awesome gift there sir and kudos to Peachy, very generous of you.


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 17, 2020)

Oh My I see it fits in line with the Cadet theme too. Wowza.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 17, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Merry Christmas Yank! I look forward to seeing you put it to work.


That was one fine thoughtful gift! Merry Christmas Peachey!


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 17, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> That was one fine thoughtful gift! Merry Christmas Peachey!


Merry Christmas to you as well. How’s the Lang coming along


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 17, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Merry Christmas to you as well. How’s the Lang coming along


 Slowwwwww, promotion at work has taken all my time lately. I’ll get her in shape soon


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 17, 2020)

That's a great gift! And a heck of a great gesture by smokin peachey! Can't wait to see what you crank out with it.

Ryan


----------



## old sarge (Dec 17, 2020)

This has been a rough yearn matter how one looks at it.  So refreshing to see the spirit of giving is alive and well.  Blessings upon you and yours smokin peachey and to to you as well yankee2bbq; grind on!


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 17, 2020)

Very nice yankee!  That will make some yummy treats for sure!  We do ground pork (ie the pork butt) all the time in ours for Asian dishes and you can't get plan ground pork at the store....

I really like the extra attachments too.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 18, 2020)

Very nice can't wait to start seeing the good eats come out of that thing. Peachey is a good guy that cares about others for sure


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 18, 2020)

Very nice Grinder. Best of luck with it. Peachey is very generous in some great ways. Both with his contributing Smoking Knowledge to SMF and Christmas giving...JJ


----------



## SmokinGame (Dec 18, 2020)

No that looks like some fun! Very nice! Hope to see it in action!


----------



## tag0401 (Dec 18, 2020)

Merry Christmas to you. Fresh ground meat for everyone!!!


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 18, 2020)

That is absolutely amazing and truly befitting the world class people that make up this forum. I too have been the recipient of a couple things from Peachy that will be game changers for a few of the food related projects I've embraced. In the true spirit of the forum gift exchange, he sent stuff that I'd have never thought to buy or attempt using. Cannot wait to put them to use and expand on a number of my projects. Thanks so much 

 smokin peachey
  Merry Christmas to you and all of SMF.

Robert


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 18, 2020)

I appreciate all the comments!  I’ll have plenty of questions on the way. Here is one:
what is the best casing to use?


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 18, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> I appreciate all the comments!  I’ll have plenty of questions on the way. Here is one:
> what is the best casing to use?



Muslin bags.


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Dec 18, 2020)

Congrats to Peachy for taking care of another member like that. And that machine wow you can do so much with it. The sausage stuffer is only the beginning with that machine good luck and can’t wait to see some nice sausage you make


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 18, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> I appreciate all the comments!  I’ll have plenty of questions on the way. Here is one:
> what is the best casing to use?


What type of sausage are you thinking of making first?
You can always make patties without casings. Just saying you could be making your first post this weekend!


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 18, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Thanks for the kind words Sawhorseray you are making me blush!



Well deserved Peach! I'll throw in my 2¢ about casings. I use 32-35mm hog casing for just about everything, I get them from PS Seasonings, a pack does at least 25 pounds of sausage

Natural Hog Casings (Home Pack) – PS Seasoning 

If you live anywhere near a Cabelas you can get the exact same thing of a couple of bucks less per pack. Whatever you don't use can be packed in salt and kept in the fridge for just about forever. RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 18, 2020)

For sure a great gesture by Peachey have to agree he is a great guy. Don't tell him I said though don't want him to think I'm getting soft in my old age.     

Warren


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 18, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> I had to post this. I am so thankful for this forum and the members that I’ve meet thru the years. I have learned so much...from grilling, smoking, desserts, rubs....etc.  However, something  that the wife and I wanted to try and make was our own sausage. We saved recipes and did alittle research on ‘how to make sausage’. But never pulled the trigger on a meat grinder.
> I want to especially call out a member who did something that I will never forget.
> 
> smokin peachey
> ...


That's a great gift to be on the receiving end of! I'm sure you'll get a  lot of use out of it.  My question is:  How did you get Peachey to ship it to you??   It's probably been three years ago that I was in the chatroom and mentioned about trying my hand at making my own bacon. Well, Peachey was in the room and said that he had a slicer that he would give to me if I wanted to drive to his place and pick it up.  We made the arrangements for a Saturday and my wife and I headed off to south central Pa. (guessing a 2.5 hour trip). We had the privilege of meeting Peacheys wife and family, shot the breeze, had some smoked snacks, were given a tour of their community and stopped and picked up some hoagies (very possibly the best I have eaten) to take back to their place and eat.
What a great way to spend the day,  had a chance to meet some great new FRIENDS, ate some great food and received a slicer that I am still using.

P.S. Peachey, could you please reimburse me for gas money for at least half of the trip?


----------



## RichGTS (Dec 18, 2020)

Wow! Amazing gift from a great member - Post up some pictures of the product you make with it!


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 18, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> That's a great gift to be on the receiving end of! I'm sure you'll get a  lot of use out of it.  My question is:  How did you get Peachey to ship it to you??   It's probably been three years ago that I was in the chatroom and mentioned about trying my hand at making my own bacon. Well, Peachey was in the room and said that he had a slicer that he would give to me if I wanted to drive to his place and pick it up.  We made the arrangements for a Saturday and my wife and I headed off to south central Pa. (guessing a 2.5 hour trip). We had the privilege of meeting Peacheys wife and family, shot the breeze, had some smoked snacks, were given a tour of their community and stopped and picked up some hoagies (very possibly the best I have eaten) to take back to their place and eat.
> What a great way to spend the day,  had a chance to meet some great new FRIENDS, ate some great food and received a slicer that I am still using.
> 
> P.S. Peachey, could you please reimburse me for gas money for at least half of the trip?


When does it suit you to come pick up your gas money?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 18, 2020)

Well if he would come to the gathering it wouldn't be a problem to get his gas money.  
  

Warren


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 18, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> When does it suit you to come pick up your gas money?



Oh that's funny!! Excellent retort Peachy   

Robert


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 18, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> When does it suit you to come pick up your gas money?


Any time, as long as you have something off of the smoker waiting for me!


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 18, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Oh that's funny!! Excellent retort Peachy
> 
> Robert


I would not expect anything less from Peachey.


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 18, 2020)

There are indeed some great people on this sight!

You are a great man 

 smokin peachey
 !

John


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 18, 2020)

Wow, what a great gift.  You're all set now.
And Peachy.......what a classy and generous act on your part.   Merry Christmas.
Gary


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 18, 2020)

Very, very , nice gesture Peachy. 
Great people in this forum !


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 18, 2020)

Hey Peachey it would be cheaper and easier if you would just make my sausage up and ship it to me to Cordova I could pick it up.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 18, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Well if he would come to the gathering it wouldn't be a problem to get his gas money.
> 
> 
> Warren



Thanks Denny

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 18, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Hey Peachey it would be cheaper and easier if you would just make my sausage up and ship it to me to Cordova I could pick it up.
> 
> Warren


hahahaha. What would be easier would be if you would just stop here and help make it !


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 20, 2020)

Yup then you would want me to be the clean up guy to do all the washing up.

Warren


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm in AWWWWW ..  Peachey.. YOU ARE THE MAN ...

Yankee...  don't wait on casings ... grind up a whole butt...  add POPS breakfast seasoning and make some patties up and enjoy NOW ... Or instead of patties make up some sausage gravy and biscuits...   again using POPS seasoning... I will say... I cut the salt in half on this recipe.. 





__





						Country-Style Breakfast Sausage
					

Made another batch of breakfast sausage, wanted to share with the newer members the process if they're hesitant.  1st, the equipment I used: Grinder, knives, cutting gloves, sanitary gloves, fry pan for sampling and my apron!     2nd, weighed lug for tare:    filled up a cup to zero so I have a...



					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 20, 2020)

Wow we have some really generous guys on here & of course Peachy is one. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with, with your new toy!
Al


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 20, 2020)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I'm in AWWWWW ..  Peachey.. YOU ARE THE MAN ...
> 
> Yankee...  don't wait on casings ... grind up a whole butt...  add POPS breakfast seasoning and make some patties up and enjoy NOW ... Or instead of patties make up some sausage gravy and biscuits...   again using POPS seasoning... I will say... I cut the salt in half on this recipe..
> 
> ...


Okay, I’ll have to try Pops recipe, which only has 3 ingredients? How easy is that? Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 20, 2020)

Yup..  easy peasy .. . You can tweak it to your liking the more you use it... I cut the salt in half and add more sage and lil more pepper...  plus I up the amount to add to the meat ...


----------



## SherryT (Dec 20, 2020)

What a kind thing to do!

You and I have the same grinder, yankee! I got mine a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 21, 2020)

Thats a beaut! Cant wait to see the results.
Jim


----------



## forktender (Dec 22, 2020)

Very cool of him, have you had a chance to use it, yet I've been eye them as well.
I really don't want/need all the gadgets it comes with, but you can't beat the price. I'll only use it a few times a year  making 10 to 12 lb batches of Italian sausage pinwheels, so I think it would work out fine for my needs.
Let me know how it works out for you please.

Thanks.
Dan


----------

